# Anleitung für Display Hintergrundbeleuchtung gesucht



## aquila (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich habe ein Notebook der Marke Gericom Webgine. Bei diesem Display ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt, ich habe im Internet eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung ersteigert und würde diese jetzt gerne einbauen. Leider half Google mir auch nicht weiter eine Selbsteinbauanleitung zu finden. Es müsste nicht mal eine Einbauanleitung für ein Gericom Notebook sein, sondern nur ungefähr wie das funktioniert. 

Vielleicht hat jemand so etwas für mich?


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Dezember 2005)

moin


Wenn du auf sowas nicht selber kommst, dann lass lieber die Finger davon und frag jemanden der sich damit auskennt. Das kommt dann immernoch billiger als wenn du ein Kabel abreisst oder ähnliches.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## aquila (30. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin EDV-Techniker und so zusagen habe ich ein allgemein technisches Verständnis. Reparaturen kosten um die € 100 --> aufwärts
Das bin ich aber nicht bereit zu zahlen, die Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat 10 € gekostet....

Ich fühle mich in der Lage dies ohne grobe Zwischenflälle zu meistern!


----------

